# Finally back on facebook



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

So after almost half a year since i deleted it I finally got back on today....I deleted a crap ton of people though specifically the ones that make me anxious... Its been about 6 or 7 months since alot of people have heard from me...so its going to take alot of courage for me to come up with explanations and stories....whether i want to reveal the truth to everyone im not sure....probably just my close friends. 

Facebook just use to depress the hell out of me but im slowly realizing that not everyones life is constantly full of excitement or super interesting... the fact mine wasnt as interesting as everyone elses made me feel really self conscious and inferior in a way to the point it was just depressing.

Anyways im just glad to have come out of the shadows into the social world again.

Wish me luck...I have absolutely no clue wut im going to tell everyone -__-


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

If that were me, I'd just show back up like nothing happened. "Oh, I just took a break FB for awhile. No big deal. What have you been up to lately?" And you're right about everyone's life not being constantly exciting or interesting. But when you control what others see about you, of course people are going to try and market themselves as more interesting and exciting than they really are.

Also, congrats on your triumph!


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

you know thats a good idea...screw the bs stories ill just tell them i simply took a break i mean its not like ill get interrogated or anything...i make things more complicated than they shud be :lol

thanks tho!


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

No problem glad I could help


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

how'd yu elete it and get it back


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

well i actually deactivated it just in case i ever wanted to go back on so everything was saved


----------



## bedroomhermit (Apr 27, 2011)

facebook stresses me out


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

whys that??


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

huh?


----------

